# Broken tooth on my freewheel. Can I ride it out?



## 24601 (Jul 4, 2005)

So, last night it seems I discovered a broken tooth on my freewheel (I am fairly sure freewheel and not cassette). I have been riding the bike, not sure how long it has been that way. Of course, the bike it only a few weeks old for me, but fairly old itself.

I don't know that I can really replace the cassette right now (very tight budget, not good for bike riders). Can I damage other parts if I ride it this way? I am sure there might be some shifting issues, but besides that? 

Finally, where might I find a replacement? It is a 6 speed, mf-2012. Any other options?


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*In theory you shouldn't, but probably yes.*

The prudent thing to do is replace it. You're spreading the load over fewer teeth than if they were all there, and it's probably going to affect shifting when that gap comes around just as the chain tries to climb up.
In practice, though, I don't think I'd worry about it much. The chain will still engage several teeth, and I doubt any of us are strong enough to shear off a tooth even if the whole load had to bear on ONE of them. Don't know if I'd stand up to pedal in that cog, though....
You can probably get a new freewheel at almost any non-pretentious unsnooty bike shop, or from Nashbar or Performance.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Which cog?*



24601 said:


> I discovered a broken tooth on my freewheel Can I damage other parts if I ride it this way? I am sure there might be some shifting issues, but besides that?


A lot will depend on which cog has the missing tooth. If it was a small cog, like a 13, you would likely have a lot of problems and even risk injuring yourself if the chain jumped under hard pedalling. If you're missing one tooth out of 25, then it's a lot less of an issue. If things shift OK and it's on a larger cog, then start putting $0.50 a day into a jar by your bed. In a couple of months you'll have enough $$ to buy a new freewheel. And be sure you check with someone on proper tools and techniques for the replacement job, or you could end up needing even more $$.


----------



## 24601 (Jul 4, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> A lot will depend on which cog has the missing tooth. If it was a small cog, like a 13, you would likely have a lot of problems and even risk injuring yourself if the chain jumped under hard pedalling. If you're missing one tooth out of 25, then it's a lot less of an issue. If things shift OK and it's on a larger cog, then start putting $0.50 a day into a jar by your bed. In a couple of months you'll have enough $$ to buy a new freewheel. And be sure you check with someone on proper tools and techniques for the replacement job, or you could end up needing even more $$.


Broke on the 17 tooth cog. I am going to the bike shop to see how much. I have the tool to remove it, I bought it with an older project commuter. I am new to the road bike scene but I have been MTB for a while.


----------



## glenk (May 26, 2005)

I can post a picture of the tooth on mine if you want. I have a spare. Mine is from a mtb cogset though. So it may be if yours is a road freewheel, that it is indeed broken.

glen


----------



## glenk (May 26, 2005)

It is not a broken tooth. I believe the MF-2012 freewheel has two teeth on opposite sides of the middle cog that have "short" teeth. Look at the tops of the teeth you'll see that they are straight across the tooth as if machined/stamped in that manner.

I have no idea why they are there, just that they are normal.

glenk


----------



## 24601 (Jul 4, 2005)

glenk said:


> It is not a broken tooth. I believe the MF-2012 freewheel has two teeth on opposite sides of the middle cog that have "short" teeth. Look at the tops of the teeth you'll see that they are straight across the tooth as if machined/stamped in that manner.
> 
> I have no idea why they are there, just that they are normal.
> 
> glenk


This one is definitely broken. I took it to the shop, they said they would look for one but that it is hard to find them in the tooth count I have any more since everyone is 9-10 speeds. I think I have found some online, just not sure if there is anything I need to watch for.


----------



## glenk (May 26, 2005)

Yeah, it's broken. I can see the short one I'm talking about on your picture.

Nashbar has a 13/28 or 14/24 freewheels for $20. Look on ebay too.

good luck,
glen


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Freewheel sources (maybe)*

A couple of people have mentioned Nashbar and eBay already. A place called Tandems Ltd. (www.tandemsltd.com) had five-speed freewheels in the last print catalog I saw, a few months ago. Loose Screws in Oregon may have some (www.loosescrews.com), and Rivendell Bicycles sometimes lists them (www.rivbike.com). And www.sheldonbrown.com has never failed me.


----------

